# zone qui vous sera destinée



## Bert100

Bonjour

Quelle est la bonne structure?

Via un mot de passe et à partir de notre site internet, vous aurez accès à une zone spécifique qui vous sera exclusivement destiné.
 
*ou*
 
Via un mot de passe et à partir de notre site internet, vous aurez accès à une zone spécifique qui vous sera exclusivement destiné*e*.
 
Merci


----------



## verbivore

La seconde phrase est correcte car cela fait référence à "une zone".


----------



## KadriK

> Via un mot de passe et à partir de notre site internet, vous aurez accès à une zone spécifique qui vous sera exclusivement destiné*e*.




Celle-ci est correcte, car tu dois accorder le participe passé avec le sujet.  Or ici le sujet est féminin, donc il faut un "e" au participe.


----------



## Bert100

Et pourquoi pas le "destiné". C"'est quand même adresser à qqn => COI => pas d'accord... non?

bav


----------



## Captain Ishido

Non, c'est bel et bien "la zone" qui est "destinée".


----------



## verbivore

Bert100 said:


> Via un mot de passe et à partir de notre site internet, vous aurez accès à une zone spécifique qui vous sera exclusivement destiné*e*.
> 
> Merci


 
Le "qui" est un pronom rélatif remplacant "zone", et suivi de "être". Il faut avoir une concordance par conséquent.


----------



## nicduf

Bert100 said:


> Et pourquoi pas le "destiné". C"'est quand même adresser à qqn => COI => pas d'accord... non?
> 
> bav


 
"une zone qui vous *sera *destinée" : "destiné" est un participe passé employé avec "*être",* donc inutile de chercher cod ou coi, il s'accorde avec le *sujet (*ici le sujet est *qui* mis pour* zone* donc *féminin singulier*)
On doit s'intéresser au COD seulement quand le participe passé est employé avec avoir.


----------



## jann

> "une zone qui vous *sera *destinée" : "destiné" est un participe passé employé avec "*être",* donc inutile de chercher cod ou coi, il s'accorde avec le *sujet (*ici le sujet est *qui* mis pour* zone* donc *féminin singulier*)
> On doit s'intéresser au COD seulement quand le participe passé est employé avec avoir.


Mais c'est là le problème ! 

Nous n'avons pas affaire ici à une forme passé.  _Destiné _ici n'est pas un participe passé : le mot n'est pas employé comme forme verbale, et par conséquent on ne peux pas parler de COD proprement dit.  Dans cette phrase _destiné_ est tout simplement un adjectif, il s'accorde donc en nombre et en genre avec le subtantif qu'il modifie (_zone_).  Pour confirmer, il suffit de remplacer _destinée _par un adjectif qualitatif : "cette zone vous sera intéressante, agréable, utile, etc." 

Comparer :
C'est une zone destinée aux clients. (adjectif)
C'est une zone qui est destinée aux clients. (adjectif)
Destinée aux clients, cette zone accueille.... (adjectif)
La zone était destinée aux clients. (adjectif)
Il faut fournir un mot de passe pour accéder à la zone destinée aux clients. (adjectif)
vs.
C'est une zone que nous avons destinée aux clients. (zone = COD du verbe destiner, le verbe est au passé composé, le COD est antéposé --> accord)
Nous avons destiné cette zone aux clients. (zone = COD du verbe destiner, le verbe est au passé composé, le COD n'est antéposé --> pas d'accord)
La zone qu'on a destinée aux clients n'est accessible qu'en entrant votre mot de passe. (zone = COD du verbe destiner, le verbe est au passé composé, le COD est antéposé --> accord.  zone = également le sujet du verbe être, accessible = adjectif qui décrit la zone, mais comme il se termine toujours en E on ne voit pas l'accord)


N.B. Il y a beaucoup d'adjectifs qui prennent leur forme d'un participe passé : terrifié (du verbe terrifier), fatigué (du verbe fatiguer), etc.... mais je trouve que parler de l'accord du "participe" quand ces mots sont employés en _adjectifs_ prête à confusion.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Jann, j'ai le regret de te dire que tu as tort. *Destiné* est précisément le participe passé du verbe destiner, ici employé dans la forme passive. De plus, je ne crois pas qu'existe en français l'adjectif destiné... il y a seulement prédestiné (participe passé
faisant fonction d'adjectif).


___________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## itka

nuevoestudiante said:


> Jann, j'ai le regret de te dire que tu as tort. *Destiné* est précisément le participe passé du verbe destiner, ici employé dans la forme passive. De plus, je ne crois pas qu'existe en français l'adjectif destiné... il y a seulement prédestiné (participe passé
> faisant fonction d'adjectif).



Oui, tu as tout à fait raison.
Il s'agit bien de la forme passive et _destinée_ est le participe passé du verbe _destiner_ :
On destine la zone ---> la zone est destinée
Le verbe est au présent et l'auxiliaire _être_ au même temps, le présent aussi.

Au passé, on aurait : 
On a destiné la zone ---> la zone a été destinée
Le verbe est au passé composé, donc l'auxiliaire _être_ reste au passé composé.

Et naturellement, le participe passé du verbe suivant l'auxiliaire _être_ s'accorde avec le sujet.


----------



## CapnPrep

En même temps, tout ce que dit jann est vrai aussi… Les participes passifs sont à la fois adjectifs et verbes. Évidemment on ne dira pas une chose pareille aux élèves de primaire, mais entre nous on peut peut-être reconnaître que la grammaire n'est pas faite de catégories absolues aux frontières nettes.


----------



## Grop

En revanche, aucun de ces participes passés n'intervient dans un passé composé:



jann said:


> C'est une zone destinée aux clients. (adjectif)
> C'est une zone qui est destinée aux clients. (adjectif)
> Destinée aux clients, cette zone accueille.... (adjectif)
> La zone était destinée aux clients. (adjectif)
> Il faut fournir un mot de passe pour accéder à la zone destinée aux clients. (adjectif)



Quand on parle d'accord du participe passé, on sous-entend souvent _au passé composé_. Cette distinction est souvent omise, et je suis d'accord avec Jann pour dire que ça ne rend pas les choses très claires.


----------



## jann

Grop said:
			
		

> Quand on parle d'accord du participe passé, on sous-entend souvent _au passé composé_. Cette distinction est souvent omise, et je suis d'accord avec Jann pour dire que ça ne rend pas les choses très claires.



Pas très claires... oui, voilà ! 

Je vois que je me suis mal exprimée en disant que _déstinée_ n'était pas un participe passé.   Ce n'est pas du tout ce que je voulais dire.  Évidemment, il s'agit bien d'un participe passé, mais d'un participe passé à valeur adjectivale (puisque employé dans une construction passive).

Comme on a déjà beaucoup de mal avec l'accord du participe passé aux temps composés, et comme on appelle _avoir_ et _être_ "auxiliaires" aux temps composés, ça risque d'être encore plus difficile pour les étudiants de français quand on aborde les constructions passives dans les mêmes termes.  Bescherelle nous met en garde contre la tendance à confondre des verbes utilisés à la voix active dont les temps composés se forment avec _être _et les verbes utilisés à la voix passive (c.f. §519, La Grammaire). 

Voilà donc pourquoi j'avais proposé de penser à cette phrase d'une façon qui (il me semble) prête moins à confusion (et que je vais tenter de formuler de façon plus claire !) : dans un construction à voix passive, on peut se dire que le participe passé assume une fonction adjectivale... et alors, comme tout adjectif, il s'accorde en nombre et en genre avec le substantif qu'il décrit.


----------



## KadriK

> Évidemment, il s'agit bien d'un participe passé, mais d'un participe passé à valeur adjectivale (puisque employé dans une construction passive)



Il y a toujours quelque chose qui me bloque par rapport à ça...
Dans la phrase (simplifiée) "La zone vous sera destinée", si tu considères destiné comme ayant une valeur adjectivale, la phrase n'est plus correcte -grammaticale-, puisqu'un adjectif (même un adjectif verbal) ne peut pas avoir de CI, contrairement à un verbe.  Or, ici, "vous" est bien CI de "sera destinée".  Non ?



> Comme on a déjà beaucoup de mal avec l'accord du participe passé aux temps composés, et comme on appelle _avoir_ et _être_ "auxiliaires" aux temps composés, ça risque d'être encore plus difficile pour les étudiants de français quand on aborde les constructions passives dans les mêmes termes.



Mais les accords en construction passives ne fonctionnent-ils pas nécessairement comme les accords du participe passé employé avec "être" ?  Donc si les étudiants de français repèrent l'auxiliaire "être", que ça soit dans la voix passive ou active, il appliquent la même règle d'accord, tu n'es pas d'accord ?
J'ai l'impression que le problème que tu soulignes est qu'il ne faut pas confondre les voix passive et active.  Je suis d'accord, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet qui nous préoccupe, si ?


----------



## nicduf

Tout à fait d'accord avec KadriK, c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'avais pas précisé dans ma réponse qu'il s'agissait d'une voix passive.


----------



## jann

Bonjour KadriK 


> Dans la phrase (simplifiée) "La zone vous sera destinée", si tu considères destiné comme ayant une valeur adjectivale, la phrase n'est plus correcte -grammaticale-, puisqu'un adjectif (même un adjectif verbal) ne peut pas avoir de CI, contrairement à un verbe. Or, ici, "vous" est bien CI de "sera destinée". Non ?


Et pour des phrases avec comme _La zone vous sera utile, _ou_ La zone vous sera intéressante ? _Elles sont quand même grammaticales, et je vois mal nier la valeur adjectivale des adjectifs "intéressante" et "utile" !  Comme vous le dites, seul le verbe (ici, "sera") peut avoir un complément d'objet indirect. 



> Donc si les étudiants de français repèrent l'auxiliaire "être", que ça soit dans la voix passive ou active, il appliquent la même règle d'accord, tu n'es pas d'accord ?


Tout à fait, mais cela présume qu'on n'a pas de mal avec les règles d'accord avec l'auxiliaire être, ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas, surtout pour un étudiant anglophone.   Je dis simplement que s'il est possible de se figurer cette construction de deux façons (accord du participe passé avec le sujet lorsque le verbe est conjugué avec être vs. accord de l'adjectif avec le nom) et qu'on arrive à faire l'accord correctement dans les deux cas... bah alors l'étudiant peut choisir la conception qui est plus intuitive pour lui, et qui lui évitera d'avoir du mal avec ce genre de phrase.


----------



## CapnPrep

KadriK aurait pu citer des phrases comme "La zone est rendue plus accessible" ou "La zone est élue « zone de l'année »". Un adjectif ordinaire n'entre pas en combinaison directe avec un autre adjectif ou un nom.


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Intervention tardive, destinée  à ceux qui feront une recherche plus tard.

Personne n'a songé à interpréter cet usage du verbe être comme une voix passive au lieu d'un futur antérieur ?
Allons-y :


(...) à partir de notre site internet, vous aurez accès à une zone spécifique _qui vous sera exclusivement destinée_.
Qui vous sera exclusivement destinée _par nous_.
Ci-dessus, nous sommes bien dans la voix passive. Passif = être et être = accord. Toujours. "Être = accord" devrait simplifier la vie des anglophones (et des autres), et "passif = être" aussi, du moins je l'espère.
La relation étant transitive, passif = accord.

Utilisons maintenant la voix active :


(...) vous aurez accès à une zone _que nous vous aurons exclusivement destinée_ :  là, il s'agit bien d'un futur antérieur, et on fait l'accord même en présence de l'auxiliaire avoir, car le COD est "que" dont l'antécédent est "une zone", et qu'il est placé avant... vous me suivez ? Ceci dit, la phrase est lourde car "aurez" et "aurons" se suivent.

PS - Vous voulez une opinion qui n'engage que moi ? Si l'Académie Française voulait vraiment simplifier l'orthographe et rendre l'apprentissage du français plus facile y compris pour les élèves français, elle pourrait supprimer ces casse-têtes d'accord du participe employé avec l'auxiliaire avoir, ou rendre cet accord facultatif (en présence de l'auxiliaire avoir) dans tous les cas. Mais ce sujet déborde largement de la zone qui nous est destinée (re-).


----------

